# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  ایجاد جستجو با Checkbox

## sadegh.te

سلام خدمت اساتید محترم من یه پروژه دارم که میخوام توش چند تا چک باکس   بزارم و بر اساس اون چک باکس ها برام جستجو کنه مثلا وقتی چک باکس اندروید   true میشه فقط محصولاتی رو نمایش بده که سیستم عاملشون اندروید هستش ممنون   میشم راهنماییم کنید؟

اینم لینک دانلود پروژه هستش
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81572871..._list.zip.html

خیلی حیاطی لازمش دارم خواهشن راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## MMSHFE

1- سؤالاتون رو در بخش مناسب ایجاد کنید.
2- برای این سؤالتون باید با PHP کار کنید و از فرمهای HTML فقط برای ورود اطلاعات استفاده کنید. پروژه ای که آپلود کردین فقط یک صفحه ساده HTML بود و هیچ فرمی نداشت. دقت کنید که این انجمن برای این درنظر گرفته شده که دوستان کمک و راهنمایی کنن تا مشکلتون رو خودتون حل کنید نه اینکه پروژه آماده درخواست کنید.

----------

